# Attaching branch to tank/cork bark background



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

I got these awesome branches (not sure what they are, but they store thought they were Rhododendron branches. They are meant for planted tanks so should be OK in vivs...)

I would like to attach one or both of them to the back wall. I intend to do a cork bark background on the viv. What is the best way to attached them, either to the cork bark or just the glass (and then do the cork bark around the attachment point)? 

Looking for Hydrophyte to chime in here hopefully...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

To the glass with gorilla glue


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Did you buy those in a fish store? I understand that rhododendron can be pretty toxic and it might not be a good choice for a frog viv. Could it be manzanita instead?

Try a search here for "Great Stuff" and you will see many examples of combining sprayable Great Stuff foam with cork and other features. You can also use Gorilla Glue. 

Make sure to use Great Stuff an/ord Gorilla Glue with care and allow them plenty of time to cure. The fumes from Great Stuff don't smell especially bad, but they are pretty strong. Plan ahead, wear disposable gloves and prep your work area because Great Stuff can be really messy and it sticks to everything.


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> Did you buy those in a fish store? I understand that rhododendron can be pretty toxic and it might not be a good choice for a frog viv. Could it be manzanita instead?
> 
> Try a search here for "Great Stuff" and you will see many examples of combining sprayable Great Stuff foam with cork and other features. You can also use Gorilla Glue.
> 
> Make sure to use Great Stuff an/ord Gorilla Glue with care and allow them plenty of time to cure. The fumes from Great Stuff are hard to smell, but pretty strong. Plan ahead and prep your work area because Great Stuff can be really messy and it sticks to everything.


Thank you Hydrophyte. I got them from a planted tank store in SF ( Aqua Forest Aquarium, ADA USA, Aqua Design Amano ). Its a nice store - they sell a lot of ADA stuff. The lady at the counter was not sure about the type of branch but she did think they were Rhododendron  roots (wouldn't bet money on her opinion though...) and commented that they took time to sink (in an aquarium) and wouldn't yellow the water (unlike the other branches they sold there). I honestly don't know enough to say if they are manzanita. I could produce some more detailed pics of them if you think it would be useful.

If you know anything about Rhododendron being toxic I would be very interested to know about it! Is there anything I could do as far as boiling them for a while to remove any potential toxins? Offhand I would think that if they could be used in a fish setting they would not be too toxic but I really don't know enough about frogs to make that judgement.


----------



## shiloh (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah, I'd tend to agree that if a reputable aquarium retailer is selling them for submerged use they'd be fine in a viv. FWIW Manzanita is probably the most popular aquarium wood, but that's not exactly definitive proof.


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Found an old thread that states rhododendron is OK for viv use. For the Gorilla Glue method - I'm guessing I should cut the end of the branch to make it as flat as possible to increase the surface area touching the glass?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

yes. that should go without saying for maximum stability.


----------

